# Basement Ceilings - sprinklers or drywall or nothing



## bozobozo (Jan 23, 2012)

I had a brief discussion with the township folks concerning the requirement for sprinklers in a new home I plan to build in Bethel Township,  Lebanon PA.  Not sure I fully understand what I heard.  I was told I had to either install sprinklers in the basement or drywall the ceiling.  Is this correct?  Attached is the basic floor plan for the walk-out basement. Since I will be frequently using the Storage Rooms and the Workshop (3 front rooms on the plan) I'm already planning on 5/8 drywall on the ceilings.  However, the rear 2 rooms will not be used for anything except Mechanicals  (HVAC/Well Tank/Electric Panel and possibly some storage.  Can I leave the ceiling open here (using 16 open web floor trusses in case it makes any difference with the answer).

View attachment 1641


View attachment 1641


/monthly_2012_01/572953e48d0c9_basementfloorplan.jpg.8a57c8a4da7ea981bc4ab82aeab65ee5.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Jan 23, 2012)

Not familar with the PA code, those are the requirements in the 2012 IRC.

They have already adopted it?

In the unamended test of the IRC, you can have up to 80 square feet of unprotected members.

Probaly won't get many responses, as not many of us are having to enforce that yet, and will be amending sprinklers out. Which makes this section interesting. Guess you don't have any option other than building with dimensional, or voluntarily insptalling P2904 sprinklers.


----------



## David Henderson (Jan 23, 2012)

Drywall is cheaper, living space above mech. room why not rock the ceiling?


----------



## cda (Jan 23, 2012)

As much as I wish you would sprinkle your entire

You just look at the cost for installing a sprinkler system  vs a few more sheets of  sheetrock

What they might be trying to do is put a fire barrier between the basement and rest of the house

Suggest for your information and future question posting on this forum is to nicely ask whoever is making the requirement to cite you the code section

That way you can get a copy of it with any exceptions and research it, along with posting the code section number with your question

For your on copy they should be able to give you one of that specific section


----------



## jar546 (Jan 23, 2012)

Pennsylvania's removal of sprinkler language:

(g) Automatic fire sprinkler systems in one-family and twofamily

dwellings.--

(1) Section R313.2 (relating to automatic fire sprinkler

systems in one- and two-family dwellings) of the

International Residential Code (2009 edition), and any

successor triennial revisions, is *excluded* from this act and

shall not be part of Chapter 3.

(2) A builder of a one-family or two-family dwelling

subject to the International Residential Code shall, at or

before the time of entering into the purchase contract, do

all of the following:

(i) Offer to a buyer the option to install or equip,

at the buyer's expense, an automatic fire sprinkler

system in the building or dwelling unit designed and

installed in accordance with the provisions of section

R313.2.1 (relating to design and installation of

automatic fire sprinkler systems) of the International

Residential Code (2009 edition).

(ii) Provide the buyer with information which

explains the initial and ongoing cost of installing and

equipping an automatic fire sprinkler system in the

building or dwelling unit.

(iii) Provide the buyer with information, as made

available by the State Fire Commissioner on the agency's

Internet website, on the possible benefits of installing

an automatic sprinkler system.

TJI Floor Protection:

(H) FIRE PROTECTION OF FLOORS.--

(1) EXCEPT AS SET FORTH IN PARAGRAPH (2), A FLOOR

ASSEMBLY NOT REQUIRED IN THE INTERNATIONAL RESIDENTIAL CODE,

OR ITS SUCCESSOR BUILDING CODE, TO BE FIRE-RESISTANCE RATED

SHALL BE PROVIDED WITH A 1/2-INCH GYPSUM WALLBOARD MEMBRANE,

5/8-INCH WOOD STRUCTURAL PANEL MEMBRANE, OR EQUIVALENT, ON

THE UNDERSIDE OF THE FLOOR FRAMING MEMBER.

(2) PARAGRAPH (1) SHALL NOT APPLY TO ANY OF THE

FOLLOWING:

(I) A FLOOR ASSEMBLY LOCATED DIRECTLY OVER A SPACE

PROTECTED BY AN AUTOMATIC SPRINKLER SYSTEM IN ACCORDANCE

WITH SECTION P2904, NFPA13D OR OTHER EQUIVALENT SPRINKLER

SYSTEM APPROVED BY A MUNICIPAL CODE OFFICIAL.

(II) A FLOOR ASSEMBLY LOCATED DIRECTLY OVER A CRAWL

SPACE NOT INTENDED FOR STORAGE OR FUEL-FIRED APPLIANCES.

(III) A PORTION OF A FLOOR ASSEMBLY WHICH COMPLIES

WITH ALL OF THE FOLLOWING:

(A) THE AGGREGATE AREA OF THE UNPROTECTED

PORTIONS SHALL NOT EXCEED 80 SQUARE FEET PER STORY.

(B) FIRE BLOCKING IN ACCORDANCE WITH SECTION

R302.11.1 SHALL BE INSTALLED ALONG THE PERIMETER OF

THE UNPROTECTED PORTION TO SEPARATE THE UNPROTECTED

PORTION FROM THE REMAINDER OF THE FLOOR ASSEMBLY.

(IV) A WOOD FLOOR ASSEMBLY USING DIMENSION LUMBER OR

STRUCTURAL COMPOSITE LUMBER EQUAL TO OR GREATER THAN TWOINCH

BY TEN-INCH NOMINAL DIMENSION OR A FLOOR ASSEMBLY

APPROVED BY A MUNICIPAL CODE OFFICIAL DEMONSTRATING

EQUIVALENT FIRE PERFORMANCE.

(I) WALL BRACING REQUIREMENTS.--SECTION R602.10 THROUGH

SECTION R602.12.1.6 OF THE 2009 INTERNATIONAL RESIDENTIAL CODE,

OR ITS SUCCESSOR PROVISIONS, ARE EXCLUDED FROM THE UNIFORM

CONSTRUCTION CODE. THE WALL BRACING REQUIREMENTS OF SECTIONS

R602.10 THROUGH R602.11.3 OF THE 2006 INTERNATIONAL RESIDENTIAL

CODE SHALL BE PART OF THE UNIFORM CONSTRUCTION CODE.

SECTION 4. RETROACTIVITY IS AS FOLLOWS:

(1) THE ADDITION OF SECTION 901(F) OF THE ACT SHALL

APPLY RETROACTIVELY TO JANUARY 1, 2010.

(2) THE ADDITION OF SECTION 901(G) OF THE ACT SHALL

APPLY RETROACTIVELY TO JANUARY 1, 2011.

Section 2 5. This act shall take effect AS FOLLOWS:

(1) THE AMENDMENT OF SECTION 107©(2) OF THE ACT SHALL

TAKE EFFECT JULY 1, 2012.

(2) THE REMAINDER OF THIS ACT SHALL TAKE EFFECT

immediately.

20110HB0377PN1520


----------



## IJHumberson (Feb 1, 2012)

As I understand it, the PA code cited by Jar546 (and several others around the nation) was a compromise met when the local jurisdictions chose to "opt out" of sprinkler protection required in IRC for new R-3 Construction - one of the major arguments put forth by fire service personnel in favor of residential sprinklers is the rapid fire growth and early structural compromise when there is a fire in a dwelling constructed with lightweight truss structural elements - by requiring a drywall ceiling in the unfinished areas that have no sprinkler protection, the hope is that any fire in that area would have a lot more burn time before it would compromise the integrity of the floor structure.  Personally, I'd rather see the sprinklers.


----------



## IJHumberson (Feb 2, 2012)

Correction to my previous post - I was discussing this topic with our Residential Plans Reviewer, and he just happened to be looking at the "Significant Changes in the 2012 IRC" booklet, and the requirement for protection of unfinished TJI's is a new requirement in IRC.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes, 2012 is the first time for it. And it is any non-dimensional materials basically.


----------

